# SS 18.04.15 - Nielsen #3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Carl Nielsen (1865 - 1931)*

Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva", Op. 27, FS 60

1. Allegro espansivo
2. Andante pastorale
3. Allegretto un poco
4. Finale: Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another wonderful weekend of Symphonic listening is upon us. Up this week is Nielsen's 3rd. I've only heard this particular Symphony maybe 3 or 4 times and it's been a while since I last heard it. Can't wait to dig in.

I'll be listening to this recording:

View attachment 68327


Michael Schonwandt/Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

I'll be listening to Alan Gilbert lead the New York Philharmonic (2012).


----------



## Jeff W

I love this symphony! 









Herbert Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony for me.


----------



## Kivimees

realdealblues said:


> I'll be listening to this recording:
> 
> View attachment 68327
> 
> 
> Michael Schonwandt/Danish National Symphony Orchestra


It looks like I'll be listening to the same, but on Naxos:









(Good choice this week BTW)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jeff W said:


> I love this symphony!
> 
> View attachment 68332
> 
> 
> Herbert Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony for me.


Me also. May not get the chance until Sunday, though.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

A ripper of an instalment. My preferred recording is the Schønwandt/DRSO performance on Naxos and Dacapo, but as I've heard that (and the Blomstedt) often enough, I'll take a listen to the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic under Gennady Rozhdestvensky.










When the Nielsen 4 appeared in this series, I listened to Rozhdestvensky's recording and found the tempo choices disconcertingly slow: it felt like much of the chaotic energy of the piece had been lost. Slower speeds are a characteristic of his Nielsen cycle generally, so I'll be interested to see how that approach works for this symphony.


----------



## D Smith

After straying from familiar ground, last week, I'm returning to my favourite performance for the Nielsen - Bernstein/RDO.


----------



## starthrower

Great pick, blues! One of my favorites. I'll listen to the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
conducted by Douglas Bostock from this excellent Membran box.


----------



## Mahlerian

Myung-Whun Chung conducting the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## GreenMamba

Me too with this one. Gilbert is a big champion of Nielsen.



Balthazar said:


> I'll be listening to Alan Gilbert lead the New York Philharmonic (2012).


----------



## brotagonist

I think I'll give my CD (Blomstedt/Danish RSO) a rest, unless I decide to listen to two versions, and go with this one:

Schønwandt/Danish NSO

Are the Danish RSO and NSO different orchestras? I presume so.


----------



## realdealblues

brotagonist said:


> Are the Danish RSO and NSO different orchestras? I presume so.


No, they are the same. The Danish National Symphony Orchestra is the principal orchestra of DR (Danish Broadcasting Company) so they get billed as both.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nielsen*: Symphony 3, w. SFS/Blomstedt. Recorded 1989, Davies Symphony Hall, SF. Recording Engineer: John Pellowe.

View attachment 68342


----------



## ptr

I'll go for one of the great unknown's:










Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra u Tor Mann

Quite sad sound quality, but Mann's Nielsen interpretation is bar none, he studied the scores with the composer in the 20's and was quite famous for his Nielsen and Sibelius!

/ptr


----------



## Vesteralen

Once again, I'm sad that my weekends are too full for this kind of thing. If I can squeeze it in somehow, I will pull out at least one of my several versions of this great symphony and give it a listen for old-times' sake.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall be going with this version this weekend


----------



## techniquest

Right then, I'll get the LSO / Ole Schmidt one in quick since it hasn't been snapped up yet


----------



## JACE

techniquest said:


> Right then, I'll get the LSO / Ole Schmidt one in quick since it hasn't been snapped up yet
> 
> View attachment 68345


I'll be spinning that one too.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahlerian said:


> Myung-Whun Chung conducting the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


one of my favourite symphonies and among some very impressive recordings this stands out!
Will return to the Schonwandt recording as well-any excuse to listen to such a great work.....


----------



## Mika

Herbie on the Danish Radio


----------



## Triplets

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 68344
> 
> I shall be going with this version this weekend


 I heard Vanska Conduct this in Chicago--very exciting!


----------



## Avey

A tremendous work. A wholly unique symphony, even in that era -- and beyond.

I found this gem recently in a used record store for $5. So, what the hell, going to go with this over the others.


----------



## jim prideaux

currently listening to the Schonwandt/Danish National S.O. recording of this marvellous symphony....as a result of this weeks 'SS' thread have been unable to avoid ordering the Blomstedt Danish set from Amazon as it is a bargain by any measure!

Last week I went to a pre concert talk given by Lars Vogt who is the newly appointed principal conductor with the Royal Northern Sinfonia. He talked at one point about the idea that particular geographical environments can be reflected in music (he was specifically concerned with next season's Sibelius cycle) and this is an idea I frequently find myself drawn to when listening to Nielsen. Living on the north east coast of the UK we have a remarkable combination of the post industrial and natural and this seems to be vividly reflected in Nielsen-I specifically experienced this again last week while walking the coast and listening to the 5th......is it coincidence I wonder that Denmark lies across the north sea?

anyway, please forgive this half formed rambling interruption to the 'SS', back to the 3rd 

(another odd coincidence-Robert Simpson who was a great admirer of Nielsen held a post at Durham University)


----------



## ptr

jim prideaux said:


> (another odd coincidence-Robert Simpson who was a great admirer of Nielsen held a post at Durham University)


Simpson's "*Carl Nielsen*; Symphonist" is essential Nielsen reading, very informed and knowledged!










/ptr


----------



## omega




----------



## starthrower

Dang! This symphony has a great finale. But I missed the two middle movements doing housework. Now hitting the repeat button.


----------



## Eramirez156

Taking a break from housework, listening to Blomsted's San Francisco recording.


----------



## ptr

Had to play one extra, choose Jasha Horenstein Live with the then BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra (Manchester) recorded 1970, disc also includes a wonderful Sibelius Fifth, and the disc ending with a very personal spoken "in memoriam" after Horenstein's passing on 2 April 1973 by the aforementioned Robert Simpson, very moving!










Alexandra Browning, soprano; Colin Wheatley, baritone; BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra u. Jascha Horenstein (BBC Legends)

Very moving!

/ptr


----------



## Eramirez156

I also had to do another, Michael Schonwandt and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra on DVD


----------



## Becca

The _Espansiva_ is my second favourite of the Nielsen's symphonies and the Bernstein/NYPO was the first recording that I had of it and I thought it great until I heard the Blomstedt/SFSO which instantly became my version of choice. While I haven't heard Gilbert/NYPO, I recently saw a live stream of him conducting the Berlin Philharmonic in this work and I wasn't impressed. The last movement in particular seems to drag.


----------



## ptr

Becca said:


> While I haven't heard Gilbert/NYPO, I recently saw a live stream of him conducting the Berlin Philharmonic in this work and I wasn't impressed. The last movement in particular seems to drag.


I heard Gilbert a few times each year during his tenure in Stockholm and was underwhelmed all the time, he's sort of lame and limp (Only people who do not understand music will be impressed or like his Nielsen! :devil: ).. On the other hand, Sakari Oramo who replaced him constantly amazes me by being so much better! (Almost as fun as Leif Segerstam!)

/ptr


----------



## Triplets

Becca said:


> The _Espansiva_ is my second favourite of the Nielsen's symphonies and the Bernstein/NYPO was the first recording that I had of it and I thought it great until I heard the Blomstedt/SFSO which instantly became my version of choice. While I haven't heard Gilbert/NYPO, I recently saw a live stream of him conducting the Berlin Philharmonic in this work and I wasn't impressed. The last movement in particular seems to drag.


 Agree totally. Blomstedt's Danish recording was my introduction, and I thought the SFSO version topped it. I didn't hear the Bernstein until much later and it is very exciting and I understand it did a lot to put Nielsen on the map as far as American audiences are concerned.
I had bought the Gilbert and wish that I hadn't . It doesn't even sound as good (despite being SACD) as the Bernstein. besides being a dud of a performance.


----------

